# Any way to view likes



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

when there is no notification to click on? I don't find access to my likes page anywhere unless I am notified of receiving one or more new likes. How do I find them?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

River1977 said:


> when there is no notification to click on? I don't find access to my likes page anywhere unless I am notified of receiving one or more new likes. How do I find them?


go to your profile.
on the right side in mini stats it shows your like count. click on the number to show either the likes you received or gave.


----------



## River1977 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks so much.


----------

